# help Naming Red standard poodle



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Its a male red standard poodle you can view him in the intro section under Hello ! 

I need more ideas GUYS !


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Clifford
Rojo
Red
Max
Elmo
Tigger
Irish
Valentine (Val)
Garnet
Flame
Fox

That is all I can think of...some are names of just red dogs I know in general, but some are things that I thought of when I thought of red.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Red Baron Chili Pepper Red Robin Hot Tamale Big Red Sunny


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Flame
Pepper
Cajun 
Pepper
Chili
Rusty
Ember
Paprika
Phoenix
Poppy
Licorice
Berry
Barron
Rocket
Rouge


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Cajun is a good one! 
Stanley
Andre
Dylan
Tyler
I don't have any red themed names sorry:stupido3:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

For a red boy I like these names:

Rory
Clifford
Phoenix
Jasper


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the name Sting. Thats probably going to be my next boys name. I can't wait!

What about....

Stunner (number one stunner) we used that regist name with the Vipor call name- male Amstaff though...prob avail for Poodles
Beamer (BMW)
Cash (cha ching lol)
Chevelle (chevy)
Rousch (mustang)
Taint (short for tainted)
Saleen (mustang)
Cobra (mustang)
Steeda (thats a supercharger...kinda girly though)
Viper (the only cool car dodge made) lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't have any red themed names....sorry.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Its a male red standard poodle you can view him in the intro section under Hello !
> 
> I need more ideas GUYS !


I like Rusty. I had a red dog when I was a kid names Rusty.:cyclops:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I like Rusty. I had a red dog when I was a kid names Rusty.:cyclops:


I just went back to look at his picture again - I could just steal him - he lookes like a little stuffed toy - such a doll! He could be a Rusty - what do you think? Maybe that's not cute engouh - he's soooo cute!hwell:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Pamala, I didn't come up with the name Rusty when I was trying to think of names, but I really like that name too.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I was also thinking of how his little nose looks like a button so Buttons might be cute too! OH I could just hug him!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the names I think we have boiled it down to Remy or Enzo , I am sure Enzo is his name lol


----------

